# Tinted Windows of Car



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

I want to get my car windows tinted but I am unaware of the laws here. I'm from Pakistan and in Pakistan tinted windows are totally banned .. not even any % .. So what are the rules here? I have seen a lot of tinted windows here and some of them are really really dark.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

30% that is the legally allowed limit.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Someone told me that the rules are even strict in Sharjah? Is it true or is it 30% everywhere in UAE?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as I know it is 30% all over the UAE


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally, I never understand why people tint windows.

Sunglassses do the same job, and at night you can takle the sunglasses off whereas tinted windows just make night driving more difficult.

Is it one of these 'I am cool and mysterious because nobody can see me in my car' thing ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Personally, I never understand why people tint windows.
> 
> Sunglassses do the same job, and at night you can takle the sunglasses off whereas tinted windows just make night driving more difficult.
> 
> Is it one of these 'I am cool and mysterious because nobody can see me in my car' thing ?


Unless you have the luxury of having covered parking guaranteed, the tinting does help in keeping the car relatively cool during summer ...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Unless you have the luxury of having covered parking guaranteed, the tinting does help in keeping the car relatively cool during summer ...


A light tint to take the edge off is fine, but I don't understand why they banned transparent UV-only tint. 

I did have it illegally on my windscreen for 3-years, and it definitely made a huge difference.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> A light tint to take the edge off is fine, but I don't understand why they banned transparent UV-only tint.
> 
> I did have it illegally on my windscreen for 3-years, and it definitely made a huge difference.


It sure does. Mine still has it. At the last check, they commented - I told them "it's factory fit, not local fit" - they accepted it.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Its called people can't see you in other cars and since the driver can't be seen they think they own the roards even more and act even more idiotic. It might have once been about the sun here,but not anymore.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I think that tint is not allowed on rental cars. Not sure about leased cars, though.


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

30% tint if you are an expat and the percentage increases for 4,3,2 digit numbers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chestnut said:


> I think that tint is not allowed on rental cars. Not sure about leased cars, though.


Tint not allowed on company owned cars, rental or leased cars.
Having said that - if we had a long term lease car, we would risk tinting the windows.
We have two cars, the first one we bought we had tinted with 30% and that is good.
The 2nd car, the dealer forgot to tint - so ran it for one week without any tints and really noticed the difference in heat build-up between both cars.
In the end we got 2nd car tinted at 40% and this is fine at night - but would certainly not want to go above 40% for night driving.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Initially I thought the extra tint was to give the kids playing on the dashboard some protection from the sun, but lately having seen toddlers sticking out of the sunroof without even a sunhat on this can't be true, those irresponsible parents should realize how dangerous the sun is on unprotested skin!.....my conclusion is that the darker tint makes it easier for the driver to text and watch videos on their smart phone.


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

my conclusion is that the darker tint makes it easier for the driver to text and watch videos on their smart phone.[/QUOTE said:


> haha lol well said....


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

confused.dom said:


> Initially I thought the extra tint was to give the kids playing on the dashboard some protection from the sun, but lately having seen toddlers sticking out of the sunroof without even a sunhat on this can't be true, those irresponsible parents should realize how dangerous the sun is on unprotested skin!.....my conclusion is that the darker tint makes it easier for the driver to text and watch videos on their smart phone.


Surely if toddlers are sticking their heads out of sunroofs of moving cars there are more urgent and immediate safety concerns than skin cancer!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Simey said:


> Surely if toddlers are sticking their heads out of sunroofs of moving cars there are more urgent and immediate safety concerns than skin cancer!


Road rash is a great cure for skin cancer. Takes it all off!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Simey said:


> Surely if toddlers are sticking their heads out of sunroofs of moving cars there are more urgent and immediate safety concerns than skin cancer!


----------



## encrypted (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone saw some cars with the windshield tint. I've seen some but was not sure if the eyes were playing trick ...


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

encrypted said:


> Anyone saw some cars with the windshield tint. I've seen some but was not sure if the eyes were playing trick ...


Yes, they are out there; especially some Emirates like them real dark. 
I do have vkool on my windshield, but 100% clear, really helps.

My understanding: The higher the tint on cars, the more brain damage the the driver has. Anyone driving with very dark windows, over the legal limit, must be serious stupid; no respect. This is what is going through my mind every time I see a more than allowed tinted car on the road


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Budw said:


> Yes, they are out there; especially some Emirates like them real dark.
> I do have vkool on my windshield, but 100% clear, really helps.
> 
> My understanding: The higher the tint on cars, the more brain damage the the driver has. Anyone driving with very dark windows, over the legal limit, must be serious stupid; no respect. This is what is going through my mind every time I see a more than allowed tinted car on the road


lol I see it all the time around Abu Dhabi it's supposedly illegal here or w.e people here even slap some type sun shade across there windshield and while I'm scratching my head how they can see out of it this type is popular in the summer 

Ive seen a few black out there windshield in the states one guy I spoke to at a gas station couldn't stop blinking at me as if he seen a ghost lol and another time I've been a car blacked out and I couldn't lift my head up the whole time while hurting my head looking at the road! 

although it's legal to completely tint your upper portion across where your center mirror is


----------

